# Help needed - Copenhagen and Malmo



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

I am planning to go to Copenhagen and Malmo for two days. Any particular recommendations?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

The city itself is the best attraction in Copenhaugen if you ask me, like an older miniture London with waterways running though it.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen offers tons of stuff to do, especially in the summer.

Copenhagen/Oresund movie - http://surfoffice.woco.dk/video/high/50.wmv
Copenhagen movie 1 - http://surfoffice.woco.dk/video/high/331.wmv
Copenhagen movie 2 - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...yKhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/DENWelCopen.wmv

My top 10

#1 - Tivoli ( old amusement pak in the middle of downtown ) best from 16:00 - 24:00
( Tivoli movie - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...D/DENTivDay.wmv )

#2 - Changing of the Royal Guards at Amalienborg palace ( from 11:30 - 12:30 )

#3 - Have a draughtbeer and/or eat some fish at Nyhavn ( best from 14:00 - 2:00 )
( Nyhavn movie - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...D/DENByBoat.wmv )

#4 - Stroll down Strøget pedestrian Shopping Street ( the worlds longest ) best from 10:00 - 03:00 
Pictures - 1 2 3 map

#5 - Take a Canal Tour  ( best from 10:00 - 20:00 )

#6 - A trip up in the Round Tower  from 1642 ( view )

#7 - A walk along the habor from the Little Mermaid to Fisketorvet Mall
( just please do not expect anything from the Little Mermaid )
Pics - 1 2 3  

#8 - A trip to Frederiksberg Have ( a park with a Royal Palace and the city Zoo )

#9 - A Metro ride out to Field's Shopping Mall  ( largest in Scandinavia ) link

#10 - A walk around the Lakes ( "søerne" ) that almost surrounds the downtown area - 1


What people likes differ, but if you don't mind blonds in skimpy outfits I would strongly surgest a night out clubbing. 
( the Strøget area features most of the best clubs, feel free to PM me for more info )


Malmo is a great city and it only takes 35 min to get there by train from Copenhagen and the view from the bridge, linking our two nations is awesome.
Personly I would suggest spending one day from 10:00 - 15:00 in the city.

I'm not an expert on Malmo so I will let a Swede do that part  

All I can say is you made an exelent choice - especially if you come here in the summer. The area is booming and offers tons of things to do. 2 days is not much but it will give you an idea of how the city are. And except from Frederiksberg Have there's no reason to leave the Downtown area, unless you add some more days.

Many people find Scandinavia a bit pricey.. but remember that you can get the sales tax returned on many things. http://www.visitcopenhagen.dk/composite-294.htm

For more info feel free to PM me... or check out:

Wonderful Copenhagen - http://www.visitcopenhagen.dk/tourist

My Copenhagen webshots gallery - http://community.webshots.com/album/432893661PJdFIy

My Winter in Copenhagen thread - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284596&page=1&pp=20

Denver Dane's summer in Copenhagen thread - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251260&page=1&pp=20

And there's a brand new free city guide available in .pdf - http://www.visitcopenhagen.dk/media(2169,1033)/Feriemagasin_2006_EN.pdf


As I said feel free to ask about anything, and check out the S&B section  on SSC - I hope you will have a great trip! :cheers1:


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Don't skip Tivoli and Christiania.


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr_Denmark> nice one! kay:

Rachmaninov> I don't have any other recommendations other than the ones Mr_DK posted  When are you planning on going? Hopefully for your sake it'll be during Spring or Summer... :cheers2:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

SHiRO said:


> Don't skip Tivoli and Christiania.


 Christiania doesn't really excist any more... thank god!


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the reply!!!!
Actually I'm going for a weekend with another forumer


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay... I hope you'll have a great time!

And feel free to ask is there's anything you'd like to know about or have translated.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong forum meet in Copenhagen ... and I wasn't invited. 

Are you guys flying Ryanair to Malmo?


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Christiania doesn't really excist any more... thank god!


It did when I was in CPH a couple of months ago.
And why thank god? How does anything that goes on there bother other people? If you don't like it, don't go there! But let people live how they want to provided they don't do things that are harmfull to other people.

I always had a great time there and I don't use drugs.
If you are right and it indeed is gone, that's a pity because it was a great tourist attraction.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

SHiRO said:


> It did when I was in CPH a couple of months ago.
> And why thank god? How does anything that goes on there bother other people? If you don't like it, don't go there! But let people live how they want to provided they don't do things that are harmfull to other people.


 The people living there don't pay tax.. plus they squat of military area, so that does bother me, since they still resive all the benefits other tax paying people do.

And for many years they used to sell drugs openly on the street known as "Pusher Street" - in a country where selling drugs are illegal I think it was ridicules they were allowed to do it for so long, but that has been stopped now.

And in these days where the city is booming all that great located land would be a great place for some new modern condo highrises... but that still unclear.



SHiRO said:


> I always had a great time there and I don't use drugs.
> If you are right and it indeed is gone, that's a pity because it was a great tourist attraction.


 The place is still there except the drug sale.

I have to ask, since I'm not very positiv about the place myself, what's so special about some run down baracks are a place with live music.. did I miss something?


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Great thread, Dr. Dubai and I are going to Malmo/Copenhague too this summer


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Copenhagen - Malmo Sturup Airport Bus*
http://www.graahundbus.dk/index737.htm


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Why fly over Malmo?

Copenhagen has a multiple price winning airport with train service downtown...

www.cph.dk


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

We are going to Copenhague, from Amsterdam. With Sterling.dk. Just €70,- round trip including fares and taxes!
From the airport we'll take the Oresund Express to Malmo. We'll stay there till dusk, so in the evening we are returning to Copenhague to stay in a youth hostel. And than we'll spend three or four days in Copenhague.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay.. sounds great! Just let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ryanair has a lot of cheap flights to Malmo ... in the range of 20-30 GBP per person both ways including taxes.


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

I hope you have a great time!

Besides the Copenhagen photo threads that Mr.D already mentioned, check out the Malmö thread in my signature as well as other threads in the Scandinavia&Baltics section of this forum.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys!! I had a very great trip there!!!


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

/\ any photos?


----------

